# Clydesdale question - Corsa Extra? MX Leader?



## schnee

I'm a big dude, around 265. In tip top shape, I'm 240. I'm interested in a Merck Corsa Extra for sale right now on Ebay.

Is anyone here big enough to tell me if a Corsa Extra is beefy enough for me? 

I currently ride a 2005 Giant OCR Limited, and it's fantastic. The top tube is a bit too long for me, so otherwise I'd keep it.
I previously owned a Gunnar Crosshairs, which was Platinum OX oversized tubing, and it was plenty stiff. 
Before that, I owned a Cramerotti made of Columbus Gara for a short time. It was so flexy I could practically shift the front derailleur by standing on the cranks.

My instincts tell me a Corsa Extra will be on the flexy side because of the smaller sized tubing, but I don't know. Is Columbus SLX strong enough? Should I pass on the Corsa Extra and hold out for a MX Leader with oversized tubing?

Any advice and info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ECF

schnee said:


> I'm a big dude, around 265. In tip top shape, I'm 240. I'm interested in a Merck Corsa Extra for sale right now on Ebay.
> 
> Is anyone here big enough to tell me if a Corsa Extra is beefy enough for me?
> 
> I currently ride a 2005 Giant OCR Limited, and it's fantastic. The top tube is a bit too long for me, so otherwise I'd keep it.
> I previously owned a Gunnar Crosshairs, which was Platinum OX oversized tubing, and it was plenty stiff.
> Before that, I owned a Cramerotti made of Columbus Gara for a short time. It was so flexy I could practically shift the front derailleur by standing on the cranks.
> 
> My instincts tell me a Corsa Extra will be on the flexy side because of the smaller sized tubing, but I don't know. Is Columbus SLX strong enough? Should I pass on the Corsa Extra and hold out for a MX Leader with oversized tubing?
> 
> Any advice and info would be appreciated. Thanks.


Well I can't help you directly. But when I was considering what to do I decided to hold out for the MXL in the correct size rather than settling for something else. I run about the same weight as you (although I've never quite gotten into tip-top shape as you call it.  I just heard from my LBS that the headset is installed on my new frame and its ready for me to bring it home and start building it. I'll let you know in a few weeks how I like it but it has to be an improvement over my current aluminum Specialized Allez. I had a 2003 model but cracked the frame at the welds from tt to seat tube and cracked the cranks too. So I can put the power down when required.  Anyway good luck with your decision and I'm sure the more knowledgable folks will be along shortly to give you better advice. 

Eric


----------



## barry1021

well I have had 3 Merckx Corsa extras in 57-58 and ridden them as heavy as 240, and never had a moment of anything but joy on them. Can't go wrong with an MX Leader either. I never noticed any flex out of the saddle and I did some long climbs on them.
b21


----------



## kjmunc

The MXL's lugs are dramatically oversized when compared to the Corsa SLX, as is the bottom bracket shell. As pointed out by Barry's experiece, you certainly might be OK on a Corsa, but the MXL will definitely be a stouter ride. 

There are a handful of MXL's and Corsa's for sale right now in large sizes (I'm assuming that if you're in top shape and 240 you need something north of 58cm). Funny how they seem to come up for sale in droves and then not again for months. Even with a carbon fork I'd expect the 61cm MXL on ebay will still bring top dollar. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## schnee

That's awesome to hear. Yeah, the recent spate of 61cm Mercks is prompting this.

I think the blue and yellow Corsa Extra is slightly more of what I need (the 58cm top tube works better for me after my back injury) but that new old stock Leader is simply jaw-dropping.


----------



## kjmunc

Is 61cm the definite size you need? There is also a gorgeous 59cm MXL up for sale but that might be a tad small.


----------



## barry1021

-Even with a carbon fork I'd expect the 61cm MXL on ebay will still bring top dollar-

I am sorry but that beautiful MX Leader with the CF fork--it's just .....WRONG!! I would deduct on my bid because of the fork, but that's how I am.....:yikes: :yikes: 

b21


----------



## kjmunc

I completely agree.....the carbon is DEFINITELY a major strike against this one, but given that there are probably fewer than 10 MXL's in this size that come up on ebay every year, there is a lot of pent up demand. 

Searching for a MXL fork to fit it is another story though, as I can't say I've ever seen one for sale with a steerer length long enough to fit this frame.


----------



## schnee

kjmunc said:


> Is 61cm the definite size you need? There is also a gorgeous 59cm MXL up for sale but that might be a tad small.


Huh, that does look pretty good - but I wasn't expecting a carbon Merckx. Nice find.


----------



## jroden

I have ridden a regular corsa and presently own a MXL. I'm lighter than you but use the bikes pretty hard. The corsa is quite a bit more prone to flexing when sprinting or climbing out of the saddle, while the MXL is remarkable, as it should be for a 6 pound frame and fork. It's a great bike if you can find one, but I suspect a frame builder could make you a nice lugged frame that will begave the same way and cost about the same as a used MXL.

I had good luck with a company called Hot Tubes, I understand Landshark makes a nice bike with the Max tubing, though the lugs may be an issue.

Good luck. Just out of curiosity, how would a carbon bike work for you? I have never used one but I wonder if there is an overbuilt carbon that would do the job.

You'd love a MXL if you can fine one, I just rode mine today since the snow has mostly melted off the roads and it was great.


----------



## schnee

I have a carbon bike now, and it's fantastic, save for the top tube which is a shade too long for me. It's the Giant OCR Limited, which is basically the same as a Roubaix - slightly relaxed angles, long wheelbase, tall head tube, room for bigger tires, overbuilt. 

It's otherwise a fantastic bike, and I'm going to be really sad to see it go, but I find my shoulders and back hurting on it after two hours in the saddle. I'm really stretched out, and to get the fit I want I'd have to run an 80mm stem, and that's too twitchy.


----------



## JohnHemlock

I go between 230 and 255 or so, my Corsa Extra is great but I'm not much of a bike geek so don't have much to compare. Seems stout enough for me.


----------



## schnee

Thanks, that's good info.

Well, I was outbid on that eBay sale, but still keeping an eye out...


----------



## learlove

schnee - also consider custom steel guys. Zank and Taylor build MAX lugged steel. I think Taylor builds MXL replicas (geo. wise). Zank is currently taking orders for a MAX tubbed MX Leader type build. 

Check in over at www.serotta.com in the forums for more info.


----------



## kjmunc

*Fess up....*

So who bought the 61cm MXL on ebay w/the carbon fork?


----------



## barry1021

kjmunc said:


> So who bought the 61cm MXL on ebay w/the carbon fork?


It's OK Kerry, you can come out of the closet on your addiction to CF, we will understand.....you bought it for the fork and you are getting rid of the frame.......?:idea: 
b21


----------



## kjmunc

barry1021 said:


> It's OK Kerry, you can come out of the closet on your addiction to CF, we will understand.....you bought it for the fork and you are getting rid of the frame.......?:idea:
> b21


Man Barry, that C50 purchase has really ruffled your feathers huh?! 

Don't worry though, I'm already thinking of my next steel bike purchase and it might be from this guy:


----------



## barry1021

kjmunc said:


> Man Barry, that C50 purchase has really ruffled your feathers huh?!
> 
> Don't worry though, I'm already thinking of my next steel bike purchase and it might be from this guy:


I am drawing a blank on this one....please elaborate....


----------



## kjmunc

Roland Della Santa. He makes some pretty gorgeous bikes.


----------



## barry1021

kjmunc said:


> Roland Della Santa. He makes some pretty gorgeous bikes.


Oh of course, duh!! I hear great things, I would be interested to know your plans.....We just had word that my neighbor Hal took some time off from his ski trip, headed down to Bozeman and ordered a Strong Ti, so you need a custom to balance things off on the North Shore now......

b21


----------



## schnee

Funny how the thread has moved on.

Update... I've decided to keep the Giant for now. As I'm getting in better shape, the top tube length is becoming less of an issue, so the solution just might be reducing my clyde-ness. I've noted all the links to custom builders here (thanks for those) and I'm keeping them in mind if the bike is still bugging me in six months or so.

Also, totally out of left field - another forum member pinged me privately to see if I'd be interested in buying one of his steeds. Funny enough, he had one in just my size, made of oversized tubing, that evoked the same type of longing with me as a Merckx. I bought it. 

I'm not telling what it is, because I want to do my few small tweaks that make it my own and then post it with good pictures. It should be arriving in a week or so.


----------



## txzen

I'm about 185, and have a 61cm MXL and Corsa Extra. There is a difference between the two frames. The MXL is by far more stout feeling - there's a shade of a bounce when I'm out of the saddle climbing on the CS. The MXL is a rock.


----------



## barry1021

schnee said:


> Funny how the thread has moved on.
> 
> Update... I've decided to keep the Giant for now. As I'm getting in better shape, the top tube length is becoming less of an issue, so the solution just might be reducing my clyde-ness. I've noted all the links to custom builders here (thanks for those) and I'm keeping them in mind if the bike is still bugging me in six months or so.
> 
> Also, totally out of left field - another forum member pinged me privately to see if I'd be interested in buying one of his steeds. Funny enough, he had one in just my size, made of oversized tubing, that evoked the same type of longing with me as a Merckx. I bought it.
> 
> I'm not telling what it is, because I want to do my few small tweaks that make it my own and then post it with good pictures. It should be arriving in a week or so.


We are STILL waiting.....unless I missed it....


----------



## schnee

Sorry. :blush2: 

I got it all done Saturday, but I let it slip my mind. 

On a whim, I put the new apple green Fizik bartape on, and it's... um... bold. I'm not sure if it's too much. It's a fine line between brilliant and stupid, and this one jumps back and forth over it each time I see it.

I'll take it outside tomorrow when we have some sunshine and get a good shot or two in the good light.


----------



## zigurate

schnee said:


> Sorry. :blush2:
> 
> I got it all done Saturday, but I let it slip my mind.
> 
> On a whim, I put the new apple green Fizik bartape on, and it's... um... bold. I'm not sure if it's too much. It's a fine line between brilliant and stupid, and this one jumps back and forth over it each time I see it.
> 
> I'll take it outside tomorrow when we have some sunshine and get a good shot or two in the good light.


I'm curious and waiting to see those pics when you can.


----------



## barry1021

schnee said:


> Sorry. :blush2:
> 
> I got it all done Saturday, but I let it slip my mind.
> 
> On a whim, I put the new apple green Fizik bartape on, and it's... um... bold. I'm not sure if it's too much. It's a fine line between brilliant and stupid, and this one jumps back and forth over it each time I see it.
> 
> I'll take it outside tomorrow when we have some sunshine and get a good shot or two in the good light.


It's a fine line between brilliant and stupid-I know that line, its the one my wife says I cross many times per day. We don't even have a hint here what "it" is-are we even in the proper forum to discuss this?


----------



## kjmunc

I think he's talking about the green bar tape.....at least you can change that in a few minutes and it's a cheap fix if you opt for something else. 

The standard white is always nice......


----------



## barry1021

kjmunc said:


> I think he's talking about the green bar tape.....at least you can change that in a few minutes and it's a cheap fix if you opt for something else.
> 
> The standard white is always nice......


Yes I meant that the OP bought an "it" and we don't know what it is, I was combining two points in my head and wasnt clear at all, thanks for straightening me out, all this rain is affecting me....

b21


----------



## schnee

Here it is! 


















I put on a modern saddle because the only older ones that fit me are a Brooks, and I wanted it to stay race-y looking. I also put on eggbeaters because I have some awesome mountain biking sneakers with recessed cleats that allow me to walk around like a normal person and still get the benefits of clipless. 

Any thoughts on the tape?


----------



## kjmunc

Wait I'm confused.....I thought you were buying a Merckx? I guess you went another route? 

Nice looking bike nonetheless, but a white saddle and white tape would really finish it off nicely. Say it with me now......."the saddle should always match the bar tape"


----------



## schnee

Yeah, I derailed. I figured a Paramount Schwinn was in the same league as a Merck Corsa, so when I got the offer I jumped on it. 

About the bar tape and saddle, normally I agree but I don't want it to look like a ghost bike. If it had something in the paint job other than pure white I'd totally agree with you.

The green is... definitely interesting. Got some un-elicited compliments from a tough crowd today. I think it's on to stay.


----------



## atpjunkie

*you are in San Diego*

saw that paramount on the commute forum

psst that's my Merckx

ps. what model handlebar? love those


----------



## atpjunkie

*barry you lose some points*



barry1021 said:


> Oh of course, duh!! I hear great things, I would be interested to know your plans.....We just had word that my neighbor Hal took some time off from his ski trip, headed down to Bozeman and ordered a Strong Ti, so you need a custom to balance things off on the North Shore now......
> 
> b21


for not recognizing the logo of Lemonds original frame builder
Roland is a great guy toital character. Steve Rex builds some great ones as well, he's moved from Reno to Sac.


----------



## schnee

atpjunkie said:


> saw that paramount on the commute forum
> 
> psst that's my Merckx
> 
> ps. what model handlebar? love those











Worlds collide!

The bar's a 3ttt 'ergopower', 44cm.


----------



## ricochet06

Small, small world....this white Paramount is in my stable now...and I'm looking to put an MXL right next to it....


----------



## atpjunkie

*there's a couple*



ricochet06 said:


> Small, small world....this white Paramount is in my stable now...and I'm looking to put an MXL right next to it....


on Serotta Forum Classifieds
a 58,61 (sold) and a 62


----------

